# The Race Dasher 2.0 (err... 1.8) Re-Build



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

Some of you may know my car, Mr Hanky... some may not... 

The Race Dasher is now on Facebook!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Mile-High-Skid-Marks/157251064309287











October 2005 AUTOBiography:
http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml








1979 Dasher 2-Door, Merian Brown (LA8A)
Drag Racing Project








Had an engine meltdown at a car show last year... I will NEVER use a dyno without an airflow fan again








1.8L, 8v, GX, 9:1
Fox 5-Speed Tranny
337cc Fuel Injectors *<--- a retailer lists these as 350cc???*
BBM Fuel Rail and FPR
3 Bar FPR (4 Bar FPR for upgrade to 350cc (380cc?))
MegaSquirt MSII Extra
-firmware v2.1 Release
Innovative Wideband O2
A2 Large Valve head
-Full Rebuild, Guides, Grinds, etc
-New Corrado Sodium Filled Exhaust Valves
-AutoTech HD Valve Springs
-AutoTech Titanium Retainers
-AEG Low Mass Followers
-TechTonics Adjustable Cam Gear
-Autotech 270 Camshaft
-TechTonics Low Mass Alumn Intermediate Gear
-ARP Studs
Heater Delete and Coolant Pipe Delete/Blockoff
Fox Digifant Intake Manifold
-Modified for MS Vacuum fittings
Custom VDO cluster, built into Stock Dasher Cluster:
Electronic 120MPH speedo
-Using an Audi Speed Sender
Electronic 7k RPM Tach
-later found that engine will rev pas 7k easily








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5Jg38plteM
Radio 3-Gauge Delete Panel
Dasher 3-gauge Center Console
-Vacuum, Boost, Oil temp, Battery Voltage, and Oil Pressure Gauges
Evans Waterless Coolant
-Operates at Zero pressure, does not boil, non-erosive
Volvo Turbo Diesel Manifold (6cyl)
-modified to 4 cylinders
-external wastegate added (capped for future upgrades)
Garret T3 Oil & Water Turbo (AiResearch AR50?)
-ATP VBand Oversize 3" Wastegate installed
-ATP Wastegate Actuator (7psi)
Saub Blackstone FMIC
Volvo DV
Future Plans:
Larger Injectors (44# up to 300WHP, 55# up to 350HP)
GM Boost Controller
Better BOV / DV
268/260 Cam Shaft
4 or 6 puck Clutch:
Air to Water Intercooler (NHRA Legal)
3A Engine Block, completely rebuilt (bored to 2.05L)
Head, completely rebuilt, Ported
Ported Intake Manifold
Fox 5-Speed with Audi MX 5th Gear, completely rebuilt, Cryogenicly treated Gears
Brazillian Limited Slip Differential
T3T4e .62 57AR or Larger
            
















The Car has a LOT of work ahead.... Body Work, Engine Rebuild, and a Multitude of upgrades for Drag Racing. I will be looking for Sponsors and will gladly accept donations to help further this build
















PayPal - The safer, easier way to pay online! 
Businesses/Groups that sponsor either Monetarily or through Products/Services can qualify
for Advertising Graphics on the Car. Details can be made available on Request.








Summit Racing, project and wishlist
Summit Racing Giftcards  



















Old Photos (Greggearhead)
































amazing how far the car has come, gone, went, came back










_Modified by Southcross at 3:36 PM 7-17-2009_


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: The Race Dasher 2.0 (err... 1.8) Re-Build (Southcross)*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









*Update*
------------------------------------------
Sadly my goal of getting the engine in an running by the 20th (Cruisin Havana '09) will come and pass








The final parts (that I am aware of at this time) have been ordered to get the car running again.
Only thing let to do at this point, is have my oil drain (once it arrives) welded to my new oil pan and the final remnants of the engine bolt-ons assembled. I'll be having a fun couple of weeks ahead. Ultimately planning on an official "engine swap part" the weekend of the 27th.
*Race Dasher 3.0* (errrr.... 2.0 ver2?







) *Update*
I've began to source the parts to rebuild the 2L 3A engine.... and I've been talking to [email protected] about many of the custom shizzle/machine work for the new engine. And getting a few ideas from Jonathan, and a few Fox people.
Over Sized Low Compression Pistons 
-ceramic and friction coated
Engine Bored to 2.05L
H-beam Rods
Coated bearings
Lighten & Balanced Intermediate Shaft (SCCH)
Lighten & Balance & Knife Edge Crank (SCCH)
Port & Polish Head
Ported Intake Manifold
AR60 T3/T4e
Complete Custom Exhaust








Dedenbear Electric Water Pump


_Modified by Southcross at 10:09 AM 6-11-2009_

_Modified by Southcross at 10:26 AM 6-11-2009_


_Modified by Southcross at 11:43 AM 7-10-2009_


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

*Sponsors and Related Plugs*
----------------------------------------
Companies that have either supplied or worked on the Dasher project directly
*Silicone Intake Systems*
Air Filters and Silicon Hoses








http://www.siliconeintakes.com
*Colorado Speed and Chassis*








Welding and Fabrication
282 North Havana St unit C
Aurora, Co 80010
303-537-5386
*Cruzin Performance*
Fuel Injector Servicing








http://www.cruzinperformance.com/








_Modified by Southcross at 10:09 AM 6-11-2009_

_Modified by Southcross at 10:18 AM 6-11-2009_

_Modified by Southcross at 10:20 AM 6-11-2009_


_Modified by Southcross at 10:24 AM 6-11-2009_


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

New addition.... ARP flywheel bolts








ARP Pro 200k PSI


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Got an IM back today from a guy Longitudinal referred me to....
I might have one of those rare Brazilian Limited Slip Diffs in my possession as early as December


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

How about an engine bay shot!!


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I need to find them... I think they are hosted on my server at home, but since I use dynamic-IP hosting, its blocked from work so I can't "see" them... *looking*


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

ahhh nuts... I think those pics I'm thinking of were from my friend who was in town... his ex-wife got his thread black-holed.... gah!








edit... bwahahaha, found it!


_Modified by Southcross at 8:49 AM 6-24-2009_


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

These pictures were taken pre-blowup, when we were figuring out the ignition... eventually I'll dig out the digi and snap a pic of the piston that came apart


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_Got an IM back today from a guy Longitudinal referred me to....
I might have one of those rare Brazilian Limited Slip Diffs in my possession as early as December










it pays to have friends with connections









its so sexy... words can't describe it, it will be mine soon


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Mr Hanky goes into my buddy's shop Sat morning







We should have the new engine physically in by noon... hopefully having it running again by the following weekend


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Just picked the head up from the shop... clean bill of health


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Finally getting this thing back together after the meltdown @ DATR?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

hehe... ya... I chose the route of refreshing the new engine prior to install. Its been 6 months of figuring out what I need, order parts, run out of money, order more parts, run out of money, rinse & repeat








I swear one day soon I'll take pics of the piston... oh and the reason it wouldn't restart was because the piston chunks made it into each cylinder and underneath the valves preventing any compression in the three remaining cylinders


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_hehe... ya... I chose the route of refreshing the new engine prior to install. Its been 6 months of figuring out what I need, order parts, run out of money, order more parts, run out of money, rinse & repeat








I swear one day soon I'll take pics of the piston... oh and the reason it wouldn't restart was because the piston chunks made it into each cylinder and underneath the valves preventing any compression in the three remaining cylinders










HAHA this time don't dyno it at the show.
Lemme know when its back together and tuning time. I will sit passenger and help tune


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

sounds good








I'm hoping that it wont' need a lot of re-tuning...


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_sounds good








I'm hoping that it wont' need a lot of re-tuning... 


They always need re-tuning... it is a VW.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

ya... I'm hoping that this go-around with MegaSquirt, it _should_ be easier


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_ya... I'm hoping that this go-around with MegaSquirt, it _should_ be easier










I will keep a fire extinguisher around for ya.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
I will keep a fire extinguisher around for ya.


dear gawd I hope I won't need that


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I have seen your mess of wiring.... LOL


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

LOL... its ALL getting pulled, I've done a heater delete so I'm going to re-run the harness through the firewall/heater core hose ports... and now that I know the ignition wiring, I can correct that "rats nest" with all new wiring


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_LOL... its ALL getting pulled, I've done a heater delete so I'm going to re-run the harness through the firewall/heater core hose ports... and now that I know the ignition wiring, I can correct that "rats nest" with all new wiring











LOL good to hear. No wire tuck?
Oh and just a quick question. did you wire this up like timbo does his stuff? tapped into the fuel pump relay spot?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

"more or less"








TheTimob does setups now using the MS Relay board


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_"more or less"








TheTimob does setups now using the MS Relay board


Hmm im trying to figure out if I want to just use stock wiring on the back of the fuse block with the factory relays or not. I have everything pinned out from the bentley


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I'm actually going to be ripping most of the wiring from the back of the stock fuse box... almost everything is "relayed" under the hood now


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*


----------



## plastic_bullet (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: The Race Dasher 2.0 (err... 1.8) Re-Build (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_Volvo Turbo Diesel Manifold (6cyl)
-modified to 4 cylinders
-external wastegate added (capped for future upgrades)

pics?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I think I "did" at one point, not sure now.... I plan to shoot a ****-ton of photos this weekend, I'll get a few of the manifold


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_I think I "did" at one point, not sure now.... I plan to shoot a ****-ton of photos this weekend, I'll get a few of the manifold


You gonna start shavin the bay? LOL


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

nah... I'll shave it when I start the bodywork


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_nah... I'll shave it when I start the bodywork


Sent you a PM... shave it lol do while the motor is out. I will even come over and start cutting stuff out of it.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Todays new acquisition...
















ETX16 (not the "L" version)
17lbs, 275CCA (approx 400 cranking Amps)
Support your local dealers!
$75.30
Oddessy Battery Terminals
$8.99 (even with tax this was $3 cheaper than online, $10 when you add shipping







)


_Modified by Southcross at 9:12 AM 7-10-2009_


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Where is the battery going? back of the car?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

nope... keeping it front mounted to keep the weight above the drive wheels







I'll be making a custom bracket to replace the factory battery tray (what's left of it







)


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_nope... keeping it front mounted to keep the weight above the drive wheels







) 


What weight? You could put a bag of chips in its place to the same weight.
I say move it somewhere hidden. I can always strap some weight to the car if you want me too.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
Lemme know when its back together and tuning time. I will sit passenger and help tune










should be interesting, but using TunerStudio I was able to simulate 95% duty cycle on my injectors... came out to almost 15 gallons/hour. If I were to turn the boost all the way to where I maxed out my injectors, its gonna be a good thing that 1/4 mile runs are over in seconds







At 102mph in 3rd gear, I could go about 60 miles before I ran out of gas


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

oh, and my "rev" limiter should be interesting... I set a "soft" Rev limiter to _start_ retarding timing at 6500 RPM, topping off at 7000 RPM... then a forced timing retard to "0" (then subtract another 12 degrees by the soft rev limiter) by 7200. At -12 degrees timing by 7200, turn the injectors up, I should have a flame thrower out my exhaust at 105 mph


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_
should be interesting, but using TunerStudio I was able to simulate 95% duty cycle on my injectors... came out to almost 15 gallons/hour. If I were to turn the boost all the way to where I maxed out my injectors, its gonna be a good thing that 1/4 mile runs are over in seconds







At 102mph in 3rd gear, I could go about 60 miles before I ran out of gas










I have been playing around with TunerStudio a bit. It works a bit better than Megatunix (im a unix junky) But only because MegaTunix has a fairly large bug with the VE and spark tables showing the wrong values. The 32 maps are nice too and the fact that it is layed out the same as MegaTune helps too.
I vote fun times throwing flames when people get too close at stop lights... Oh sorry about the melted bumper sir.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I thought about making a custom map... with a "hole" in the middle about 4k where the injectors suddenly go to 90% and timing jumps to a negative (for only like 100 RPM, say between 65 and 70 Kpa)... you could rev the engine at a stop and if you keep sweaping that "hole" you'd keep shooting balls of flame


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Thats why I am putting a megaview in my car... quick changes


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

dang... I keep forgetting the one thing I REALLY want to delete... the damn charcoal canister








do I just disconnect the hose from the gravity valve and connect a breather filter?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_dang... I keep forgetting the one thing I REALLY want to delete... the damn charcoal canister








do I just disconnect the hose from the gravity valve and connect a breather filter?


Thats what I did. I put my breather close to the tank so it doesnt smell like fuel in the cabin at all.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
Thats what I did. I put my breather close to the tank so it doesnt smell like fuel in the cabin at all.


perfect... I forget the canister (and all its massiveness) it smack dab right behind the radiator, perfect spot for other stuff to be mounted (breather catch can), and not to mention the funky gooey 30yo hoses that go to and from it


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_
perfect... I forget the canister (and all its massiveness) it smack dab right behind the radiator, perfect spot for other stuff to be mounted (breather catch can), and not to mention the funky gooey 30yo hoses that go to and from it


Move the radiator forward a bit as the first part of shaving the bay







lol (im not letting up on that at all)


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

until I go "custom plumbing" with my new fancy-schmancy electric water pump... the lower radiator hose doesn't curve far enough... maybe later


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_until I go "custom plumbing" with my new fancy-schmancy electric water pump... the lower radiator hose doesn't curve far enough... maybe later










Did you go electric water pump? PICS NOW ED!
Make it fit, Spend some time in the hose isle at the auto parts store.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
Did you go electric water pump? PICS NOW ED!
Make it fit, Spend some time in the hose isle at the auto parts store.


Lawls.... its in a box, that mod will come with Version 3.0 (errr 2.0 Ver 2







), along with all new silicon custom hoses


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Dedenbear water pump








http://www.dedenbear.com/TXTwp.htm#wp3


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_
Lawls.... its in a box, that mod will come with Version 3.0 (errr 2.0 Ver 2










Run hardlines. Eff that silicon crap


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

1 1/4" hardlines?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Running the NLS housing for the block?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_1 1/4" hardlines?










Ya Use a coupler that is made for a bit of flex and have some good motor mounts


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

maybe... I'm still running into the "need to relocate the alternator for the coolant port" but "no where else I can relocate the alternator too" dilemma
One option I am toying with is disasembly of a stock waterpump, remove the impeller/shaft, port the inside of it out, and have it tig-welded shut... keeping only the block outlet and the thermostat cap for the inlet... deleting the other inlets and the thermostat all together.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

even if you use the NLS plate and a 90 elbow AN fitting it still wont clear the alternator?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_even if you use the NLS plate and a 90 elbow AN fitting it still wont clear the alternator?


don't know... they say it requires an alternator re-location. I've inquired into getting a "customized" one made, their response is "sorry, we won't customize it...", funny coming from a shop that says they make everything/anything "custom"


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

my new engine accessory color scheme
Ruby Red


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_even if you use the NLS plate and a 90 elbow AN fitting it still wont clear the alternator?

oh... I did a "mockup visualization" on how the alternator and the coolant port flange would interact... severe conflict of space. There was an alternator bracket "spacer" used on some AC Mk2 models, 16v I think, that might help. I'll need to start hitting junkyards looking for it, that or have a local machine shop make one.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

What? No chrome? No polish? Lame


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_What? No chrome? No polish? Lame









oh gawd no


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

polish when done right looks good.
chrome when going all out looks good too.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I'm torn between cleaning/polishing/clear coating my charge tubes.... or maybe having them powdercoated... not sure


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I thought they were polished?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

they "were" LOL mostly scratches now


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I'm lovin this color.... I brought my Valve cover in to test fit on the head, pure sex
(from the end to compare to anodized TT piece)








side shot... the only bad spot(s) were from trying to paint the throttle cable bracket


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I haven't decided exactly what all will get painted this color, but I'm thinking that the Brake Booster may be next


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

why red as a contrast color on a poop colored car? Is it like the day after drinking type of theme? LOL


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*








well... TT didn't have the cam and intermediate gears in anodized Blue at the time... and since all my AN fittings are anodized Red, I'm running with it








whats interesting... depending on the direction of light, it goes from a deep dark red, a candy apple red, anodized red, and finally even orange. I like it, I don't give a **** what anyone else thinks


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

o
m
g


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_o
m
g


hahaha... poor scoty... I think he just shat a brick


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

throw some clear coat on it... not acrylic clear. It will turn yellow. Use real clear


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

ya... thought about re-buffing the tubes and dropping them off at a paint shop and having it sprayed with clearcoat


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_ya... thought about re-buffing the tubes and dropping them off at a paint shop and having it sprayed with clearcoat


Drive them up to my shop and give me a reach around and I will do em.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

damn.... I missed a whole "corner" of the radiator cap when I prepared it for paint... a good 2" of paint has chipped off the sides, blah


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
Hmm im trying to figure out if I want to just use stock wiring on the back of the fuse block with the factory relays or not. I have everything pinned out from the bentley


rereading through the thread.... I wanted to go back to this....
Pull the fuel pump relay, wire all the connections using leads from the box to the relay (6-10" sections of 10ga wiring, zip tie the relay up above the fuse box), except the main trigger... you wire the trigger to the megasquirt. Also, no need to worry about the coil safety trigger on the relay, because the MS unit will intercept the coil signal and turn the fuel pump on/off accordingly.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_
rereading through the thread.... I wanted to go back to this....
Pull the fuel pump relay, wire all the connections using leads from the box to the relay (6-10" sections of 10ga wiring, zip tie the relay up above the fuse box), except the main trigger... you wire the trigger to the megasquirt. Also, no need to worry about the coil safety trigger on the relay, because the MS unit will intercept the coil signal and turn the fuel pump on/off accordingly.


Would you do this over say wiring into the back of the fuse block? I know the pinouts for everything to use the factory fuse block in its entirety.
I know it is easier for initial install but I think it would be cleaner using the factory plugs in the fuse block?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

oh 100% cleaner... but, if you want to be a bazillion time cleaner of an install... rip that VW wiring **** out from under the dash and rewire everything engine related on its own circuit/relay/fuse board


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_oh 100% cleaner... but, if you want to be a bazillion time cleaner of an install... rip that VW wiring **** out from under the dash and rewire everything engine related on its own circuit/relay/fuse board


You have to keep in mind I have OCD about wiring...
My plan is to remove all the un-needed pins from the fuse block connectors and only keep the ones that I need. Less wiring, less mess and less chance of burning this bitch to the ground


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
My plan is to remove all the un-needed pins from the fuse block connectors and only keep the ones that I need. Less wiring, less mess and less chance of burning this bitch to the ground

bingo... I have the same plan, that comes after the engine runs


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

and since I have removed a good chunk of things I don't need that means I get to pull out that many more wires out of my harness.
Now I just need to figure out my headlight wiring...


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

when ever possible, like headlight wiring: I run fused relays, under the hood, direct wired to the battery. The ONLY power draw through the factory fusebox is the power needed to trigger the under-hood relays... mA's


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_order parts, run out of money, order more parts, run out of money, rinse & repeat










since I think I'm winding down on the purchase of parts.... and I _think_ this month ranked atleast #2 (or possibly #3) in spending for the last six months, I took a quick total. Payday to Payday (suxors being a public employee).... $334.12







(and that doesn't include the gas money wasted from running to all over hell and back)
I'm sooooo glad I didn't have to replace all the shizzle I had purchased the first time around


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_when ever possible, like headlight wiring: I run fused relays, under the hood, direct wired to the battery. The ONLY power draw through the factory fusebox is the power needed to trigger the under-hood relays... mA's


I am trying to figure out my relays... Corrado has a seperate circuit perside in the fuse block. Dunno if I want to just get rid of one side all together and have the relays trigger it all or have the relays trigger per side.
I do know that Relayed HID's will blind everyone and I can't wait.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

well... I used the factory headlight wiring as the relay trigger(s)... I used one relay for the normal beam, and two relays for the highs (and my yellow fog beams)... amazing light output for the wimpy stock 55w H4s


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_well... I used the factory headlight wiring as the relay trigger(s)... I used one relay for the normal beam, and two relays for the highs (and my yellow fog beams)... amazing light output for the wimpy stock 55w H4s


I did that in my 83. No factory harness in the corrado though. Everything is run through the frame.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

ahhh.... well, you still have the factory headlight controls I assume?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_ahhh.... well, you still have the factory headlight controls I assume?


Yep.
I have the factory wiring coming out of the fuse block too, It just doesn't do me much good except triggering relays.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
Yep.
I have the factory wiring coming out of the fuse block too, It just doesn't do me much good except triggering relays.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

a thread for future motivation....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...37380

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Hung out with Eric and Andy Maas this weekend.
Probably have a full rocco 16v brake setup for the Cabby


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

hahaha.... I need to hang out with Maas more often, I need to see if I can salvage body parts and score a new DD rabbit shell (really wanting a '80 Westy)


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_hahaha.... I need to hang out with Maas more often, I need to see if I can salvage body parts and score a new DD rabbit shell (really wanting a '80 Westy)


Maas is a good guy. His wife cracks me up. Sounds like we are all going to be hanging out in a tent at Bug in.
You can always just grab cabby fenders and early westy headlight buckets to make an early westy


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

true, but my DD has some rust issues among other things... I'd really just love to find a solid 80 shell and swap eveything over to it.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_true, but my DD has some rust issues among other things... I'd really just love to find a solid 80 shell and swap eveything over to it.


BTW how is my old 1.7 treatin ya?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

43mpg highway, 32 city... lovin it


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_43mpg highway, 32 city... lovin it










that motor wont die!!! HAHA


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I love my little wabbit... goals (with mods







) are 40 city/50 highway


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Have you looked into SCCH for your electric water pump?
They have a setup for audi's which my guess is work well.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

their electric waterpump solution is intended for the 1.8t... If I was going to run into clearance issues with the NLS flange... there is NO WAY I could fit this...


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_their electric waterpump solution is intended for the 1.8t... If I was going to run into clearance issues with the NLS flange... there is NO WAY I could fit this...










They have one made for older blocks... Talk to Jarod


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

still won't change the clearance issues with anything remotely like that...


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_still won't change the clearance issues with anything remotely like that... 


Your killin me smalls.
I bet i could come up with a plate design that would work. Just think outside of the box... Think oval tubing and a hard 90* on it. It wouldn't take up any more room than the stock water pump. Alot less actually.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

bingo... nothing "off the shelf" will work, its going to have to be custom made by someone who knows the B-chassis


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_bingo... nothing "off the shelf" will work, its going to have to be custom made by someone who knows the B-chassis










I still think you are over thinking it.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

dude... anythign that was designed for any model other than a B1/Bx chassis has a 60% chance of conflicting with something under the hood (sometimes including the hood as I have experienced







)


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

interesting update... through a buddy of mine (another Dubber from the springs)... he has a co-worker that builds off-road Suzuki Samurais, and built one that runs on CIS







and is having trouble tuning it.... so possibly in exchange for tuning the Sami, I can use his shop (and air tools galore)








edit... page ownage in my own thread


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_interesting update... through a buddy of mine (another Dubber from the springs)... he has a co-worker that builds off-road Suzuki Samurais, and built one that runs on CIS








edit... page ownage in my own thread











He must have been really high when he came up with that idea...


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Most of the Sami's that people make off road vehicles into are Carb'ed.... since just about any engine can run on CIS, why not


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_Most of the Sami's that people make off road vehicles into are Carb'ed.... since just about any engine can run on CIS, why not










The tunability of the CIS setup for altitude is the suck..... I would have kept the carbs


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I hate carbs... and I mean, I *hate* them... I beat them with hammers, I'd rather tune a v8 on two independant CIS units than deal with another 4cyl engine with a 2-barrel ever again


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_I hate carbs... and I mean, I *hate* them... I beat them with hammers, I'd rather tune a v8 on two independant CIS units than deal with another 4cyl engine with a 2-barrel ever again


Both of those make a real EFI install sound even easier to install and tune...


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

ya... but no one puts EFI on off-road vehicles. Next to a Carb, you can't get anymore simple than CIS.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_ya... but no one puts EFI on off-road vehicles. Next to a Carb, you can't get anymore simple than CIS.


Come out with the Toyota guys... they are all about it.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

good for them


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

I was hoping to see an updated 1/4 mile run.








I don't mean to sound like a dik but 17.8 sec. ??? I think my stock QSW might be able to beat an 18 sec 1/4, what is she runnin these days after all thses "go-fast" goodies?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

17.05.... And that was on a n/a 2L (no mods, stock cam, CIS basic) and at an altitude of 5800 feet, that equates to approx a 16s quarter at sealevel








...and ya... me too, I might be able to get one trip to the track this year if I can get this engine in


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

gah... I'm getting so tired of looking at a car that hasn't moved in 10 months, and waiting on "other people" to get the engine put in


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_gah... I'm getting so tired of looking at a car that hasn't moved in 10 months, and waiting on "other people" to get the engine put in










10 months is easy time... Why not do other work on it in the mean time? Im sure there are little bits you can work on right?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

my HOA is something I have to "trick" when I'm doing work on the car... stupid rules, especially the part about "inoperable" vehicles. It not moving because its a "collectors car" is one thing, but when the ***** next door calls security again because I'm changing my alternator belt, I'd rather have the car "operable" in case they give me grief again...


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_my HOA is something I have to "trick" when I'm doing work on the car... stupid rules, especially the part about "inoperable" vehicles. It not moving because its a "collectors car" is one thing, but when the ***** next door calls security again because I'm changing my alternator belt, I'd rather have the car "operable" in case they give me grief again...


You have got to be kidding me... You cant actually work on your car?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

you can do simple "maintenance" BS like belts, checking your oil/fluids, headlights... I was royally pissed that the ***** called security and the only thing I was doing was changing a belt... considering a week before there was a mexican out in the lot using a 30gal air compressor with an impact gun for two days straight working on his car


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

been trolling the Drag Racing forum... a nice little thread on custom fabrication, came across this SII
















I had been toying with some RWD ideas.... and my engine already points in the right direction


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_you can do simple "maintenance" BS like belts, checking your oil/fluids, headlights... I was royally pissed that the ***** called security and the only thing I was doing was changing a belt... considering a week before there was a mexican out in the lot using a 30gal air compressor with an impact gun for two days straight working on his car










Your white and skinny, they aren't afraid of being stabbed by you.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

LAWLS!


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

I have frequent "post cards" from the HOA. The one when my van was on ramps for 2 days, hahah breakin the law! breaken the law!
I was prolly pushing it when I sprayed the 3 stages of paint on my QSW in the driveway.































BTW- the dopeshiz thread shows 17 flat on the quarter from Car and Driver mag. for the 86 QSW against the Volvo 740 running 16's.










_Modified by the-vwjedi at 6:57 PM 8-4-2009_


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I have a 17.05 time-slip somewhere at home







And, that was with one tire spinning
besides... "Stock" the QSW had the benefit of 1 more cylinder







and has 4x the traction


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

trying to re-make something copyrighted is a PITA....


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

hahahahah... with the help of a co-worker....

















_Modified by Southcross at 1:42 PM 8-11-2009_


_Modified by Southcross at 3:30 PM 8-11-2009_


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

latest and greatest


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_latest and greatest










poopshoot racing?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

HAHAHAHA.... thats good, I'll put that on the list LOL! I was thinking also "Slicker Than **** Racing", "Fastest Turd In The West Racing".... sumtin' like that
I need to come up with a title/name, "Mr Hank(e)y" isn't going to cut it being "different" from the original
edit... oh... and I was thinking, sticking with the "Turd" as my Racing theme for both of my cars... some decade I'll get my GTI running LOL!
Autocross Logo:








I have some contacts for specialty printing, I should be able to get window vinyl made

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











_Modified by Southcross at 8:29 AM 8-12-2009_


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I demand update on Mr Hankey! Any new goodies?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

people are starting to piss me off...


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_people are starting to piss me off... 


Uh oh... whats up?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

it keeps waiting on hold for other peoples drama


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_it keeps waiting on hold for other peoples drama


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

its just putting an engine in... could be easily done in a day (afternoon?)... I guess I ask too much


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_its just putting an engine in... could be easily done in a day (afternoon?)... I guess I ask too much


hours.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_
hours.



exactly... 
it seems that getting any help with putting an engine put in is akin to asking people for money


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_
exactly... 
it seems that getting any help with putting an engine put in is akin to asking people for money









If I were in your area, man, you'd have some of my time. Your Dasher is awesome.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

This weekend is GO!
I have a garage, I have a few local club volunteers, this is going to happen or I'm going to start burning down orphanages.
Kyle, you on call this weekend?
Plan:
Friday evening - bumper-tow car (approx 4 blocks across mississippi)
Sat morning - engine
Sat afternoon - accessories/bolt-ons
Sat evening -> Sun noon - car running (I don't care if its running in limp mode) and drives home
page own my own thread


_Modified by Southcross at 8:22 AM 9-8-2009_


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_This weekend is GO!
I have a garage, I have a few local club volunteers, this is going to happen or I'm going to start burning down orphanages.
Kyle, you on call this weekend?
Plan:
Friday evening - bumper-tow car (approx 4 blocks across mississippi)
Sat morning - engine
Sat afternoon - accessories/bolt-ons
Sat evening -> Sun noon - car running (I don't care if its running in limp mode) and drives home
page own my own thread


Depends on the day but I can be on call for this.
Im probably going to be working on the corrado on sunday so saturday I can get greasy since most club people have never pulled a motor.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
Im probably going to be working on the corrado on sunday so saturday I can get greasy since most club people have never pulled a motor.


















that would be awesome if you could come Sat







I plan to buy Pizza, anything else would be BYO (if its not drinks, its gotta stay in your car though...)
oh, and pulling an engine on a B chassis is easy peasy... the "fun" part is going to be mating the new engine to the trany inside the car


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_








that would be awesome if you could come Sat







I plan to buy Pizza, anything else would be BYO (if its not drinks, its gotta stay in your car though...)
oh, and pulling an engine on a B chassis is easy peasy... the "fun" part is going to be mating the new engine to the trany inside the car 


I plan on staying sober. I feel like I have been drinking too much lately.
Why aren't we dropping the engine and tranny out the bottom?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
I plan on staying sober. I feel like I have been drinking too much lately.
Why aren't we dropping the engine and tranny out the bottom?


I get more work done when I'm not drinking


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_Friday evening - bumper-tow car (approx 4 blocks across mississippi)

Mississippi? Aren't you in Colorado? Seems to be more than 4 blocks away to me. Actually the Mississippi is way more than 4 blocks wide all on it's own.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_
Mississippi? Aren't you in Colorado? Seems to be more than 4 blocks away to me. Actually the Mississippi is way more than 4 blocks wide all on it's own.










Mississippi is a street in the Denver area









_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_
I get more work done when I'm not drinking










I usually do too


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_
Mississippi? Aren't you in Colorado? Seems to be more than 4 blocks away to me. Actually the Mississippi is way more than 4 blocks wide all on it's own.










wow... you win an award


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_
wow... you win an award


I would give him crap for being from ohio... but I have no room to talk there... Born in Columbus...


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I was born in Erie PA, IMHO worse than _anywhere_ Ohio


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_Born in Columbus... 

Heck yeah, Columbus! Home of OSCR!


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

48 hours...








...volunteered to help one of the guys helping me, with putting a 1.8t in his Mk4... tomorrow.. uhg


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_48 hours...








...volunteered to help one of the guys helping me, with putting a 1.8t in his Mk4... tomorrow.. uhg










I would rather chew on broken glass


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

he's just doing a straight 1.8t to 1.8t swap (replacing a dead engine)... should be easy peasy


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

5:10pm... yay for reliability of frontrange car club members


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_I would give him crap for being from ohio... 

I merely live here.....

But this....
_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_Born in Columbus...


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Block is IN!















big thanks to my pal Kyle! Took longer than expected, but we completed the installation "Ray Charles Style"... blind in the dark








I will say that doing an engine swap, with the trans still in the car, isn't horrible... would probably be a ton easier if you ever have to do it a 2nd or 3rd time around. two of the hardest things were getting the engine level enough to install the tranny bolts, and getting the motor mount brackets in.
Picks of the re-installation of bolt-on shizzle to come... Kyle took a couple pics of the pre-swap, including a closeup of the piston that came apart.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_
I merely live here.....


by choice?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2009)

*FV-QR*

This project is DATR approved http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Your gonna laugh... I didn't have an SD card in my camera today.
I feel like Special Ed...


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_Your gonna laugh... I didn't have an SD card in my camera today.
I feel like Special Ed...


hahaha... no problem.... two things I "forgot" as I was putting everything back on the engine... "Hooking up the Battery cable to the starter" Man that is a fargin BITCH to hookup behind a turbo
"Mounting my fuel rail" before putting the intake manifold and boost tubes on... grrr
Speaking of starter... SOFB that Diesel starter is "longer" than my stock starter and the motor mount interferes with the installation







I installed a spare Fox starter as the old Dasher starter was just DESTROYED inside. The way the starter assembly moved around inside the casing, I'm surprised it ever worked, I don't think there is any bearings at all left inside it.
The only thing I have left, as far as I can tell... the fuel rail (I forgot the head bracket at home), plugs and wires, and battery... I think...










_Modified by Southcross at 8:39 AM 9-14-2009_


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

oh... and I worked on the car again until 8pm... and I am now almost exactly where I wanted to be at noon... exactly 8 hours off from my planned timetable, the 8 hours I lost from not having the car moved Friday night


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I assume you still have a bit todo? How much is left?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

hopefully... just the Fuel Rail, plugs & wires, a boost-tube hose clamp, and battery








4 (soon to be 5) days in a row work on cars... I'm starting to feel like a tenderized steak


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_hopefully... just the Fuel Rail, plugs & wires, a boost-tube hose clamp, and battery








4 (soon to be 5) days in a row work on cars... I'm starting to feel like a tenderized steak










Just be glad your not stuck around bondo dust when working on your car. It gets old having to sneeze that crap out


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

oh... and there must have been 3-4 tiny screws (like 2mm or smaller, maybe ign distributor related) that must have fallen out of the bell housing when we pulled the engine :lol:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_oh... and there must have been 3-4 tiny screws (like 2mm or smaller, maybe ign distributor related) that must have fallen out of the bell housing when we pulled the engine :lol:


Were those by chance on top of the tranny support before? I know a few fell a good ways.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

another "funny" thing... since Evans coolant is so dang expensive ($34/gal the last time I purchased some)... I tried to capture every possible drop I could out of the old engine, when I did the teardown months ago. Between what came out of the block, radiator, reservoir bottle, and heater system... I only had to use about a pint of new coolant to top of the system







(<-- I pinch these







)


_Modified by Southcross at 10:08 AM 9-14-2009_


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
Were those by chance on top of the tranny support before? I know a few fell a good ways.

hmmm... doubtful, I'm not sure which you mean


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

that tranny support you built. There were a bunch of bolts and such that fell off of there toward the end of saturday night.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

no, these were definitely not anything we removed... by their size, I think they were points screws... really really ehFing tiny


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

*off topic
hahaha... I think I found my "next" project








Except... keeping it all VAG, and not so Rat looking.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I'm looking forward to seeing this car at DATR 2010... 11 1/2 months until August 22nd!


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

MFSOB... I get everything in, turn the key... all the electricals come on, but no crank... check all the wiring, still no crank. Pull EVERYTHING back out again... wire the fargin starter directly to the battery... NOTHING








I attach my old worn out starter to the battery, it kicks alive... in it goes... test it again bolted to the tranny, it cranks... get everything bolted back in, the windings are so bad, the old starter drained the battery dead in 3 tires








Looks like I'm gonna have to source ANOTHER starter


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Best deal:
Checker auto parts... $50.99+10.00 core, LLT waranty and 24month roadside assistance


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

sweeet... its in a Denver "warehouse", I'll have it today







revil:


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

also add... the old starter, has officially killed 3 batteries now. Two last year (I didn't notice the pattern til now), and now another one... 6 attempts to get the car cranking last night on the old starter... it fully discharged my spare battery so low it can't be re-charged (only had it charged up like a week ago)


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

time for deepcycle battery


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I have a "braile" Deka battery... I was just using a spare battery (from a Mk4) just to make sure I had enough juice to set things up... It killed the spare like it was a Duracell. I'll have to pop over to the junkyard this weekend and grab another spare


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

if you see a set of Mk4 rear calipers while you are there wanna snag those for me?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

batteries are already pulled and at the checkout counter, so I really won't be going "inside" to the yard.... besides, finding a Mk4 in the junkyard is extremely rare


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

the starter is all shiny and perty... it even includes a new bronze guide bushing, now to figure out how I'm going to get the old one out, I'm not sure what size tap will fit it
edit...
uhg... the pilot is 12mm, maybe I can cram a 3/8" pipe tap in and get it out










_Modified by Southcross at 1:57 PM 9-15-2009_


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

great news... she starts and _almost_ holds an idle








another day and I should be able to limp it home


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

FINALLY got to drive it home last night... ran like complete ASS







thankfully it only had to go about 3 miles to get home
I had a bear of a time trying to get it to idle, for some reason I can't seem to get the proper amount of advance


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_FINALLY got to drive it home last night... ran like complete ASS







thankfully it only had to go about 3 miles to get home
I had a bear of a time trying to get it to idle, for some reason I can't seem to get the proper amount of advance


Glad its back home at least.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

ya... swapped/replaced the starter (requires removal of intake, charge tubes, turbo & manifold...) had to do this a total of 4 times








Had to diagnose what turned out to be a bum relay, I also think I have a few gauge wires mis-connected... oh and had forgotten to wire up the radiator fan








after getting it to start but not stay running.... come to find out the next evening, it was because the tank was empty







my fuel gauge is so far off, it isn't even funny.
I finally got the car to run at TDC, not sure why I couldnt' get the MS software to pull to 6-10 degrees BTDC at idle (its gotta be something configured wrong)...


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I have a little more info/research I have gotten from the MSExtra and MSRuns forums... I hope to give it a try this weekend. First I have to remember to get a junkyard battery (as a booster) this weekend. The "Braile" battery isn't good for more than a half dozen or so cranking attempts before it starts to get low.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

keep a charger on the car the whole time you are trying to get the car running. It will keep from killing batteries


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

ya... I need to buy a good charger, problem is, if the charger isn't rated as a "booster" it can burn out the circuitry with the high-amp drain of a starter (should be fine for powering a MS unit)


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_Your gonna laugh... I didn't have an SD card in my camera today.
I feel like Special Ed...


so how about those pictures?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_
so how about those pictures?










No SD card= no pictars


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
No SD card= no pictars

=Fail


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

I'm getting to restless for the weather to clear up, I plan to get up super early Sat morning.... Dry the passenger side footwell







, fix/rerun all the wiring under the hood, start tuning...


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

car is seriously starting to ****ing piss me off... no matter what and how I try to set up my ignition in MegaSquirt, it will not give me the proper timing. One setup at the MOST will give me 0* TDC when it is supposed to be 10*, OR, gives me 40* advance (again, wouldn't give me LESS than 40*, originaly gave me 50*) at idle... this is making no farging sense


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

well... thanks to Paul (Need_a_VR6) and some feedback from the MSExtra forums... I think I narrowed it down to a single MSExtra setting that was causing the ignition to run out of phase







I have a new setup to tray, but alas, my tank was almost bone dry yesterday evening... so hopefully this evening


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

More MS2Extra "Ignition" woes....








narrowed down to a possible trigger output issue, soldered in a new trigger output... this one is an LED indicator, so now I have a visual "spark signal" indicator. Hopefully this is it, 8 days until OctDubberfest *sigh*
Have want...
http://www.diyautotune.com/cat....html


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Is this a bug still or something with your wiring?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

not a bug or "my" wiring... just an apparent limitation of the v3.57 out of the box, apparently needed a modification to an output that gives more voltage.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_not a bug or "my" wiring... just an apparent limitation of the v3.57 out of the box, apparently needed a modification to an output that gives more voltage.


Wierd... Kinda thankful I went with a V3 board and not the SMD


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

not really any different than the v3, everything is just surface mount... the "stock" 3.57 output is sufficent for EDIS (same output channel) but apparently doesn't have the same voltage requirement that the VW ignition module does (or likes).


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_not really any different than the v3, everything is just surface mount... the "stock" 3.57 output is sufficent for EDIS (same output channel) but apparently doesn't have the same voltage requirement that the VW ignition module does (or likes).


Wait are you running an actual ignition module or is it wired directly?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

the VW ignition module found on all Mk1/B1/Mk2/B2/BX chassis cars


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_the VW ignition module found on all Mk1/B1/Mk2/B2/BX chassis cars










Thats what I thought.
I would have wired it directly and used a VB coil driver (BIP now days) to fire the coil


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

ya, thats always an option... but considering IGN modules can be had for a song and a dance at junkyards, I have a box FULL of them


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_ya, thats always an option... but considering IGN modules can be had for a song and a dance at junkyards, I have a box FULL of them










The way i think about it is it is more wiring, and one more failure point.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

the VB was a notorious fail point... the BIP not so much (DIYAutoTune tried to burn one up and couldn't). I like the simplicity that for the ign module, all you have to do is cut the HALL sender signal "green" wire and connect it to the MS output... whala, instant ignition wiring. The Module acts to "properly" power the HALL sender directly from the coil. if you delete the module, you have to wire clean 5v power to the Hall sender, more custom wiring...


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_the VB was a notorious fail point... the BIP not so much (DIYAutoTune tried to burn one up and couldn't). I like the simplicity that for the ign module, all you have to do is cut the HALL sender signal "green" wire and connect it to the MS output... whala, instant ignition wiring. The Module acts to "properly" power the HALL sender directly from the coil. if you delete the module, you have to wire clean 5v power to the Hall sender, more custom wiring...



Ah forgot about the 5v signal. Im so used to wiring for a VR sensor that i spaced it


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I had to weigh the different options.... the IGN module, seemed the best, for as long as I keep the distributor... the "new" engine will get a VR & Crank Wheel


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_I had to weigh the different options.... the IGN module, seemed the best, for as long as I keep the distributor... the "new" engine will get a VR & Crank Wheel










ABA block? or using your old block as a base?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

old block as a base







getting bored to 2.1L and getting custom pistons








Probably going to use the 034 Motor Sports 36-2 wheel for the 16v


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

OMG... it runs! Paul (need_a_VR6) is the man!


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

Why does this thread contain virtually no pictures as of late?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_Why does this thread contain virtually no pictures as of late?


too busy turning a wrench to stop every 5 minutes to take photos







don't worry, they will come


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

MegaSquirt Settings
MS2Extra 2.1.0 Release
VW digifant Distributor (set at 10*)
VW ignition module
VE data is sufficient for running the engine (super rich)


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

My Manic TunerStudio Gauge Dashboard, has almost everything LOL
RPM, Boost, Vacuum
Temps, Injector times, Inj Duty, Timing, and MAP/Barometer correction
AFR, EGO correction, Fuel Consumption
MPG calcuation (3rd gear), and speeds (1st,2nd,3rd,4th,5th)


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

Can you get any more of these?

_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_
it pays to have friends with connections









its so sexy... words can't describe it, it will be mine soon


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_Can you get any more of these?


I need to contact the guy, I know he said he was going back to Brazil in December... I'll see if he can get a second (and doesn't mind me giving you his contact information)
I drove the car today to run errands (and do some logging/tuning) and it was good


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_
I need to contact the guy, I know he said he was going back to Brazil in December... I'll see if he can get a second (and doesn't mind me giving you his contact information)
I drove the car today to run errands (and do some logging/tuning) and it was good 



Good, you know what that means? Time to clean up the engine bay!


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
Time to clean up the engine bay!

already done.... now to clean up the rats nest under the dashboard now


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_already done.... now to clean up the rats nest under the dashboard now












I demand pics.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

it isn't anything spectacular, I still have some wiring showing and it isn't a "tuck"... but I re-ran all the wiring from where I had it, to all through the (now empty) heater core grommet. bundled everything together by where they go in the engine bay, snaked them underneath hoses, tubing, etc... wrapped in corrugated plastic and secured with tiny black cable ties...


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_it isn't anything spectacular, I still have some wiring showing and it isn't a "tuck"... but I re-ran all the wiring from where I had it, to all through the (now empty) heater core grommet. bundled everything together by where they go in the engine bay, snaked them underneath hoses, tubing, etc... wrapped in corrugated plastic and secured with tiny black cable ties... 


Why no tuck??? You slack ed. Need MOAR TUCK!
I would try to kid everything I could in your bay including boost tubes so you just see engine and turbo


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

tuck, when everything will likely come back out in the next year (or three) for restoration/paint/new engine?







too much fargin work


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_tuck, when everything will likely come back out in the next year (or three) for restoration/paint/new engine?







too much fargin work


You can start on small stuff with the engine in. Thats what im doing with my Mk1 right now. The corrado is a different story but the mk1 im just doing little stuff. grinding brackets off, welding holes shut (i know the later isnt going to happen on your car right now without a shop etc just using for reference)


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

at this point, I'm just happy its running








Next will come base tuning, doing something with all the wiring laying around under my dash, and re-installation of Glovebox/kneeboard/etc LOL


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_
I need to contact the guy, I know he said he was going back to Brazil in December... I'll see if he can get a second (and doesn't mind me giving you his contact information) 

Mmmm kay....LMK. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_Can you get any more of these?


my Work Email = FAIL
the default on our email server is to delete all emails in our inbox over 90 days


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

^^^^ ugh









I prob can't afford it anyway.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I just sent him a Vortex PM (after looking up his SN), I'm waiting to hear back from him...


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

did a tuning drive... trying to tune my "sub-boost" VE area... was getting on the highway, trying to get up in the RPMs without boosting. suddenly realized I was getting on the highway at sub-highway speed, so I floored it.
I went from 3640 rpms (@ vacuum)
to
10.8 PSI at 4252 RPM








and held 9.1 PSI out to 5600 RPMs where I decided I might be going a little too fast








I might need to double check my wastegate moves freely, as I'm sure the wastegate opens at 7psi


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

oh... and as for engine pics, an engine is an engine

















original 3A 2l engine


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I have some bay cleanup ideas for you... It includes shorter IC piping and more money spent


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_I have some bay cleanup ideas for you... It includes shorter IC piping and more money spent

that nice







not gonna happen any time soon


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_that nice







not gonna happen any time soon



Didn't say it would, but it im still going to throw the suggestion out there because i know you may take some of it into consideration at some point in time.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

OH and let me go nuts with a grinder.. I like cutting un-needed stuff out of cars LOL.
Battery tray would be the first do go


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

oh gawd yes.... once I have a proper battery bracket fabricated, the tray gets cut out


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_oh gawd yes.... once I have a proper battery bracket fabricated, the tray gets cut out


Mount it in the back or in the rain tray.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

rain tray would be nice, not enough room... requires severe fabrication
relocation to the rear would be nice as well... BUT, requires a sealed battery box (car has no rear firewall), proper battery cutoff switch (not the cheap **** from Pepboys)


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_rain tray would be nice, not enough room... requires severe fabrication
relocation to the rear would be nice as well... BUT, requires a sealed battery box (car has no rear firewall), proper battery cutoff switch (not the cheap **** from Pepboys)


Can you not turn a deka on its side?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

sure can, but the rain tray still isn't deep enough, already thought of that


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Since you don't have a heater core and more lets remove the rain try and heater motor, block off that and notch an area in the rain tray to make it fit.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

notching out the rain tray for a battery would be ok (again, lots of fabrication...)... heater/blower motor stays though


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

on of many MANY photos I know were taken of the car yesterday


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

You guys getting snow out there already?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

yep... snowed "lightly" all friday night... Sat never got above 32, the constant 10+mph didn't help either. 
My buddy Kyle's A6 is the BOMB! heated leather seats yo!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_You guys getting snow out there already?


My balls were about to fall off it was so cold out this weekend.

_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_yep... snowed "lightly" all friday night... Sat never got above 32, the constant 10+mph didn't help either. 
My buddy Kyle's A6 is the BOMB! heated leather seats yo!










High of 35 yesterday. LAME I gotta get the shifter put back into the mk1 ASAP too. I started moving yesterday.
The A6 has some benefits... I still like my mk1 better though. And of course my Corrado more than both of them.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

uhg.... Moving? the only "moving" I could do yesterday was to and from the fridge, felt like crap


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

PITA.... Mr Hanky needs a new fuel pump








I've been tuning and tuning... It pulled a ton of fuel from the "cruise" and idle areas (good), but each time, it kept adding and adding more and more fuel to the top end and a ****TON under boost... like excessively high numbers about 90kpa and above 4k rpms. After my last tune run, but before I turned off the engine I crawled underneath the back end of the car to listen to the fuel pump. Instead of the usual buzzing-hum... it was crackling







guess thats the motivation I needed to modify and install the high-flow pump I have.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

What is the new pump?? 044 pump?
I will upload pics from last weekend after lunch!


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

nah... the "original" (??) CIS fuel pump... the 044 goes in next


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

oh... and I bought a used Blackberry Curve 8310 on Monday from one of our teachers... I know why they call them "Crackberrys", I'm absolute love with the phone and can't stop using it, and for only $40


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_oh... and I bought a used Blackberry Curve 8310 on Monday from one of our teachers... I know why they call them "Crackberrys", I'm absolute love with the phone and can't stop using it, and for only $40










*click* *click* *click* *click* *click*
ED! put down the crack berry!
HAHA im one to talk really. You got pic messaging etc etc?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I don't have a "Blackberry Service Data Plan" because its the AT&T GoPhone service... I have limited web access, but have Text Messaging and I _think_ I can send/recieve images via text. The phone has every feature I "wished" for in a phone: camera, QWERTY keyboard, MP3, video, GPS
Back on topic, the only thing that really kept me from installing the 044 is the need to re-plumb the back end from the old CIS lines to AN fittings... the old pump, if it wasn't dieing, should have been sufficient up to about 200hp, so the 044 was just a "when I get around to it"


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I guess I will try to send you one and see what happens.
I take it you are using the 034 kit that uses the AN converters from the metric fittings?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

got it








yep, I also need a combination of fittings/adapters to go from the smaller tank "outlet" to the larger inlet on the pump.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

What is this 044 pump you guys talk about?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_What is this 044 pump you guys talk about?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_What is this 044 pump you guys talk about?


Bosche 044 motorsports pump.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_









Hardly!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

this thread needs moar pictars!!!!


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I've been super laaaaazy.... needs mo money


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_I've been super laaaaazy.... needs mo money


HAHA mmmmeeee toooo!
So I picked up an automatic passat TB for the emmmmkay one. No idle screw. No idea what to do about that. Any suggestions Ed?
OH how are your injectors wired? Did you tie both outputs together into one or are they seperate into 2 injectors for each output?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
HAHA mmmmeeee toooo!
So I picked up an automatic passat TB for the emmmmkay one. No idle screw. No idea what to do about that. Any suggestions Ed?
OH how are your injectors wired? Did you tie both outputs together into one or are they seperate into 2 injectors for each output?


adjust the TB stop screw








two injectors per channel... have had thoughts about 8 injectors (4 per channel), and using injector staging. a set of small injectors for idle and low power/cruise, then when the boost kicks in, much much larger injectors








19lbs, and 34lbs... for a total of 53lbs of fuel under boost


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_
adjust the TB stop screw








two injectors per channel... have had thoughts about 8 injectors (4 per channel), and using injector staging. a set of small injectors for idle and low power/cruise, then when the boost kicks in, much much larger injectors








19lbs, and 34lbs... for a total of 53lbs of fuel under boost










Got my wiring harness the other day. TB is fully polished on the inside


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

sounds like it COULD be fast??


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scurvy Bandit* »_sounds like it COULD be fast??










Didn't realize this was turning into the CO pick on Ed thread


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

bleh... you guys suck








Started a new Blog:
http://themanicrabbit.blogspot.com/
Should have a website & domain up and running soon 


_Modified by Southcross at 3:10 PM 12-22-2009_


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

New fenders be coming from New Jersey!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_New fenders be coming from New Jersey!










Ack, I hate that place... at least you are getting new fenderzzzz


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

not perfectly "new" but new enough and no "Scirocco Rust" in the corners


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

neato!


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I just need to start tearing into the Dasher... I have such a short list of stuff I still need to get so I can do all the mechanicals at the same time


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

thread back from the abyss! :thumbup:

Hit my first show of the season, the Split Window Syndicate show at The Cooler in Lakewood








(I wasn't taking pictures... otherwise the whole car would have been in it :sly: )

Engine running, mostly tuned, but still having issues under boost... not quite sure if its ignition related or fuel pump related (pump is kind of noisy).

Working with Silicon Intakes right now on replacing some weak rubber intake bits with silicone fittings, and building a "real" intake for my turbo (no more window screen "bird catcher") :laugh:

Was introduced to a guy who operates a fabrication/restoration shop in the Aurora/Denver area

Car goes in soon for the first round of cosmetic surgery this summer :thumbup:

Maddy of
LeBouf Fabrication
3740 Wheeling St, Denver


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

Took Mr Hanky on a shakedown run to Limon CO and back.... car gets a big :thumbup: handled boosting to redline over and over again without so much as a cry for its mommy  The whole 7psi the wastegate is set at :laugh: Doing 110 down I-70 without trying is fun 

I am still getting a little spark breakup above 6k, my guess is I just need to replace my coil, last I checked it was just outside of Bentley spec


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

so you mean this car actually moves? It isn't a rusting heap in a parking lot? :sly:


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

yep, moves forward and back under its own power 

turns out my biggest running issue was a crap sparkplug gapping tool... teach me to rely on $.99 advancheckzone gapping tools (.28 on the cheap tool was really about .33). Found my $4 NAPA tool, regapped all my plugs, and whala the engine runs all the way out to redline now 

I might still _need_ to put in the 044 pump, but that can wait for a later day.... I crawled underneath the car to find out the lines go way up behind the tank... something I can't reach laying on my back (no where near like doing a pump & lines on a rabbit)


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Southcross said:


> yep, moves forward and back under its own power
> 
> turns out my biggest running issue was a crap sparkplug gapping tool... teach me to rely on $.99 advancheckzone gapping tools (.28 on the cheap tool was really about .33). Found my $4 NAPA tool, regapped all my plugs, and whala the engine runs all the way out to redline now
> 
> I might still _need_ to put in the 044 pump, but that can wait for a later day.... I crawled underneath the car to find out the lines go way up behind the tank... something I can't reach laying on my back (no where near like doing a pump & lines on a rabbit)


Did you figure out the voltage drop issue?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

yep... just a bunch of crummy hack-in's.... the wiring had been spliced like 5 times, 4 of the 5 splices went nowhere :laugh: Plus I discovered that my gauges were getting their power directly from the coil... still haven't re-wired them yet, but explains why I was getting weird voltage readings (RPM/coil charge time = variable voltage drain)


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

got my silicon elbows in the mail yesterday! and figures that my intake tubing was the wrong diameter LOL, so I'm going to mock up with a $7 piece of exhaust piping, and order the correct mandrel bent tube next payday


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

Dubs Along The Rockies 2010
Other Watercooled VW 2nd Place 

(more info/pics to come)


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Southcross said:


> Dubs Along The Rockies 2010
> Other Watercooled VW 2nd Place
> 
> (more info/pics to come)


I have pics of the car for you, just need to get off my ass and upload them :thumbup:


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

TheBurninator said:


> I have pics of the car for you, just need to get off my ass and upload them :thumbup:


saweet! There should be photos of my car on the Oval passing the finish line, I'm going to make a big post once I have all the photos/etc


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm kind of bummed... apparently the photos of my car on the track are MIA except the profile shot 

Photos by MileMarkerPhoto and Stocky(?)


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

TheBurninator said:


> I have pics of the car for you, just need to get off my ass and upload them :thumbup:


yo! pictars? 

I've been a bad boy since DATR... getting 2nd place, again, I think has finally motivated me to finish/re-do (again) certain things. But, no wire tuck


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Southcross said:


> yo! pictars?
> 
> I've been a bad boy since DATR... getting 2nd place, again, I think has finally motivated me to finish/re-do (again) certain things. But, no wire tuck


I be slackin. I have yet to upload anything from DATR except a few pics of the VW pointer :banghead:

Wire tuck that thing already! Then get tricky with the piping and IC


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

I found that DIYAutotune now has a bulkhead connector (22 position)... since I have to take the Dash out anyways... I'm just going to do a real firewall connector, and install the MS2 into my center console. From the firewall side I am going to do the multiple harnesses/connectors so I can move/change/replace etc without having to rip everything back out again.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Southcross said:


> I found that DIYAutotune now has a bulkhead connector (22 position)... since I have to take the Dash out anyways... I'm just going to do a real firewall connector, and install the MS2 into my center console. From the firewall side I am going to do the multiple harnesses/connectors so I can move/change/replace etc without having to rip everything back out again.


Took me a minute to find that connector. Wonder if they have larger ones than 22 position?

Here are some pics of my buddy's corrado to give you some wiring ideas.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

TheBurninator said:


>


ok... THAT I could do :thumbup:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Southcross said:


> ok... THAT I could do :thumbup:


CLEAN wiring setup!

Are you still running mapdot tuning or did you finally switch to TPSdot?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

TheBurninator said:


> CLEAN wiring setup!
> 
> Are you still running mapdot tuning or did you finally switch to TPSdot?


mapdot... I need the TPS input for either Boost Control or Launch Control


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Southcross said:


> mapdot... I need the TPS input for either Boost Control or Launch Control


I thought those could be put onto different pins than the TPS?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

TheBurninator said:


> I thought those could be put onto different pins than the TPS?


they can, but you can only do one or the other... if you do both, the code puts one on the TPS input

there is a long breakdown sheet of if you have A B & C... and you want X, you have to have Y here and Z here... 

in any case, I'm happy with MAPdot... both would work great naturally aspirated, but I find from my logging that MAPdot will notice a rise/spike in boost and adds enrichment to compensate. So when your spooling it dumps more fuel than it normally would at the same "constant" amount of boost....


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

I love these DIYautotune guys.... pics:


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

The Race Dasher is now on Facebook! 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Mile-High-Skid-Marks/157251064309287


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Saw you up on 92nd on Saturday. Felt that little tinge of envy like I do every time I see your car.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

CodeMan said:


> Saw you up on 92nd on Saturday. Felt that little tinge of envy like I do every time I see your car.


 hehe... I love the car, I'm trying to get as much driving in as I can before having to park it for the winter


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Southcross said:


> hehe... I love the car, I'm trying to get as much driving in as I can before having to park it for the winter


 You need something the VW B chassis lacks and the Audi B chassis has


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

TheBurninator said:


> You need something the VW B chassis lacks and the Audi B chassis has


 what? quatro? LOL! If I were to put the work into fabricating a drive channel, i'd go full-on rear-wheel drive.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Southcross said:


> what? quatro? LOL! If I were to put the work into fabricating a drive channel, i'd go full-on rear-wheel drive.


 Would you need to fab a tunnel or would you be able to just use another b-chassis tunnel? 

And just do what I was going to do on my a6... stub axels in the front and weld the center diff :laugh:


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

TheBurninator said:


> Would you need to fab a tunnel or would you be able to just use another b-chassis tunnel?
> 
> And just do what I was going to do on my a6... stub axels in the front and weld the center diff :laugh:


 either fab or cut the entire belly pan out... in any case.... yep


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

readers or followers of this thread.... if your a Facebook user, please go to my Contest Photo posting over at Integrated Engineering and "like" my photo :thumbup:

Mr Hanky needs a new set of custom rods for the 2L rebuild 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...view=all&subj=118362329894&id=100001567341110


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Southcross said:


> readers or followers of this thread.... if your a Facebook user, please go to my Contest Photo posting over at Integrated Engineering and "like" my photo :thumbup:
> 
> Mr Hanky needs a new set of custom rods for the 2L rebuild
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...view=all&subj=118362329894&id=100001567341110


You kept the 3A bottom end I helped you yank out of the car?

Also just got a good laugh at remembering lining up the clutch and how you talked it up to be the biggest pain ever.

2 minutes later the engine and trans were mated together. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

TheBurninator said:


> You kept the 3A bottom end I helped you yank out of the car?
> 
> Also just got a good laugh at remembering lining up the clutch and how you talked it up to be the biggest pain ever.
> 
> 2 minutes later the engine and trans were mated together. :laugh::laugh:


yeppers :laugh:

Kept the 2L bottom end... its getting bored out 2.1L, pistons and rods to make it a straight 9:1 compression (coated bearings, piston sideskirts, etc). spec'd the rods from IE to be about $500 though, so it has me crossing my fingers over winning the free set of rods


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

TheBurninator said:


> 2 minutes later the engine and trans were mated together. :laugh::laugh:


actually, now as I remember it... we got the engine on the clutch in 2-minutes, in the dark "ray charles style"... but spent like an hour trying to get the bolt holes to line up :laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Southcross said:


> actually, now as I remember it... we got the engine on the clutch in 2-minutes, in the dark "ray charles style"... but spent like an hour trying to get the bolt holes to line up :laugh:


I just had to hold the engine in so it wouldn't move... you were the one having trouble finding the hole. :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Ray Charles was making fun of us that day


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

Annual Pre-Car Show Season updates!

Car hit the dyno (and no fireworks this time!)... but sadly a miss-fire under load above 5k RPMs

at a lowly 5400 RPMs (engine pulls past 7k), 180hp and 188tq 










also had the fun of my wastegate circlip popping off before my last run... so here is the same engine pulling


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

cut some more out of those mustang springs!


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

TheBurninator said:


> cut some more out of those mustang springs!


lol! I actually need to have the bottom of the spring "closed" to properly sit on the spring perch... closed, probably will drop the car another 1/2", just a matter of taking a torch to the bottom coil. I can't wait to do the front suspension eace:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Southcross said:


> lol! I actually need to have the bottom of the spring "closed" to properly sit on the spring perch... closed, probably will drop the car another 1/2", just a matter of taking a torch to the bottom coil. I can't wait to do the front suspension eace:


I think it is about time you built a set of coilovers. Just sayin


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

TheBurninator said:


> I think it is about time you built a set of coilovers. Just sayin


its been done, just a lot more work and custom fab than I'm willing to consider... for now LOL


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

and I shall name it... Mini-me
*doctor evil laugh*


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Southcross said:


> and I shall name it... Mini-me
> *doctor evil laugh*


now you get to learn how to pull a trans apart


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

B-chassis trannys are easier than you think to do a diff


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

Easier to do a diff, harder to set the ring/pinion depth.


----------

